# Thème Art Déco



## devin plompier (10 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je suis récemment devenu un grand fan d'Art Déco. Vous avez des adresses pour des thèmes art déco ? (icônes, wallpaper, screensaver, polices, en fait n'importe quoi...)
Merci.


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2012)

Une illustratrice à l'inspiration art nouveau/art déco...
Pas forcément ce que tu cherches; mais ça m'y a fait penser...


----------



## devin plompier (10 Janvier 2012)

Merci de ta réponse. C'est très joli, mais pas vraiment ce que je cherche en effet.
En fait, c'est plutôt le style de Bioshock que je cherche, celui de l'Empire State Building.


----------

